# ISO Pasta and Shrimp



## SubwayScriptures (Oct 5, 2009)

Anybody out there have a good recipe involving pasta (any kind) and shrimp?

I'm hoping someone has a good one that involves tomato sauce and the shrimp, if something like that exists out there. Also, (not that it really matters) I currently have in my pantry penne, whole wheat spaghetti, and tri-color rotini.

Thanks!


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 5, 2009)

just a saute of shrimp with olive oil, garlic and shallots, with pasta is very yummy. you can add some tomato sauce and red chili flakes, too


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 5, 2009)

I 2nd Wyogal's suggestion, although the only time I usually use tomato sauce with shrimp is when I make Shrimp Parmagian.

My only suggestion would be to use the penne or the spaghetti, as the colors of the rotini will just get lost in a tomato-sauce treatment.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah, I'm not a fan of shrimp and tomato sauce. I would rather just add some white wine (or chicken stock) to the shrimp at the end of the saute, just a little; a little bit of the pasta water added helps to thicken it.


----------



## SubwayScriptures (Oct 5, 2009)

Wyogal:

I was considering sautee'ing the shrimp with garlic and then adding it to the tomato sauce. 

Can you expand on the white wine/chicken stock idea?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 5, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> yeah, I'm not a fan of shrimp and tomato sauce.


 
Ah, but apart from Shrimp Parmagian, one other way I do enjoy shrimp with tomato sauce is when they're really nice large JUMBO shrimp, beautifully butterflied, &, with a thick robust tomato sauce, liberally infused with lots of crushed red pepper flakes, they make a fantastic Shrimp Fra Diablo.  (Is it "Diablo" or "Diavolo"?  I've seen it spelled both ways depending on the source.)


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 5, 2009)

saute the shrimp, when partway done (goes fast) add some finely diced garlic and shallots (or onion), keep sauteing, then at the end just add a splash or so of white wine to deglaze the pan. If you do it in a big pan, then you can add your pasta to the pan, with just a little of the pasta water, toss. Makes its own sauce.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 5, 2009)

I agree with Wyogal. I'm not a fan of shrimp and tomato spaghetti sauce. Shrimp and other tomotato-based sauces work OK, but with penne pasta, sauteeing the shrimp in butter AND olive oil and then adding cream and pasta water, garlic and a tiny dash of cayenne to make a sauce, and finishing with a splash of white wine... Ummmm!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 5, 2009)

With the help of my son who, at the time, worked at an Italian restaurant, I made a seafood/pasta dish for my youngest daughter and her husband for their wedding meal.  It consisted of a rich tomato sauce with perfectly cooked fresh mussels, clams, and butterflied jumbo shrimp, all over al-dente' linguine.  The clams and mussels were steamed until just done.  The shrimp were sauteed in butter and garlic until just pink.  All seafood was removed from the heat immediately and shocked in an ice bath to halt the cooking.  They were then added to the tomato sauce and ladled over the linguini and dressed with freshly grated Parmesano Regiano cheese.  I don't think any wine was used, but am not certain.  If any was, it would have been a dry, white wine, and not very much.

The dish was my son-in-law's favorite meal, as it turned out.  We didn't know that before we made it.  Inspiration or a darned lucky guess would be my thought.

I do know that the combination of clams, mussels, and shrimp go very well together.  Just don't cook the seafood in the sauce.  It should have its own flavor.  And don't make the tomato sauce sweet.  Basil, Oregano, rosemary, garlic, and onion were the primary flavorings in the tomato sauce, with the onion coming from chunks of sauteed onion.  I would think that green pepper would be good as well.

Hope that gives you some inspiration.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 7, 2009)

I made a mistake.  The sauce wasn't tomato based.  Rather, it was a simple Alfredo Sauce made with cream and Parmesano Regiano cheese.  Sorry 'bout that.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## letscook (Oct 7, 2009)

my favorite way

saute garlic and onions, add shrimp, chix broth, or seafood stock, lemon juice and lemon zest and add fettcini or linguine.   pinch of hot pepper flakes.  sometimes i add lil white wine,   salt and pepper


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 18, 2012)

amelia13 said:


> Does anybody know if it is a good idea adding rosemary in the tomato sauce with the shrimps?



I tried, with a tomato sauce for pasta, but I really didn't like the outcome. In my personal taste these two flavors don't mix well.
But you can try!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 18, 2012)

*Pasta Section & Ethnic Section*

There are uncountable Pasta recipes in the Pasta Section combining both a variety of pastas, short and ribbon style as well as home made and tortellini, ravioli and lasagnes utilizing Shellfish, shrimp, mussels etcetra ... 

A San Francisco Cioppino can be quite lovely, or a Shrimp Scampi, which I had posted during the spring 2012 ... 

Have a lovely Wednesday,
Ciao, Margi Cintrano


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 18, 2012)

SubwayScriptures said:


> Anybody out there have a good recipe involving pasta (any kind) and shrimp?
> 
> I'm hoping someone has a good one that involves tomato sauce and the shrimp, if something like that exists out there. Also, (not that it really matters) I currently have in my pantry penne, whole wheat spaghetti, and tri-color rotini.
> 
> Thanks!


here's one i prepared earlier!!.cook your pasta al dente,drain then mix in a little evoo to prevent the pasta sticking while you cook the shrimp.sweat some garlic & chilli in some evoo,chuck in some cherry tomatoes,wait til they pop,add some torn basil,ground black pepper & your shrimp,cook,toss your pasta back in the tomato/shrimp mix to reheat it.done,simple as that,enjoy! i used mixed seafood,wine & saffron but the principle is the same.would work with any of the pasta you have got


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 18, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> I tried, with a tomato sauce for pasta, but I really didn't like the outcome. In my personal taste these two flavors don't mix well.
> But you can try!


with you on that one buddy,IMO rosemary can be a "bully boy" flavour sometimes.on the other hand scallops & fresh sage can work if you've got a light touch,but not in a tomato sauce either IMO


----------



## Cerise (Jul 18, 2012)

Got Vodka? 

Add your cooked shrimp, cooked crumbled bacon, & cooked penne to Tomato-Vodka sauce.

Bloody Mary shrimp cocktail. 

If you have fresh tomatoes, you can make gazpacho w/ shrimp, or a crab & shrimp louis salad.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 18, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Got Vodka?
> 
> Add your cooked shrimp, cooked crumbled bacon, & cooked penne to Tomato-Vodka sauce.
> 
> ...


ah hah,of course cerise,you're right......voddy....nice one!!.i always keep a bottle in my freezer


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2012)

Friends this is an old   THREAD    from 2009 and many of the then members are NOT members any more. Why not post you recipe if there is one in the correct forum. That way it will be here if anyone wants to make a copy!!!
kadesma


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jul 18, 2012)

Sear shrimp in a pan but don't cook them through, remove and deglaze with 1/4 cup water, remove brown bits and reduce water until it's a thick paste.  Add marinara sauce and mix with the pan contents.  Add shrimp and simmer 1-2 minutes until just done and toss quickly with pasta and serve with basil.

But that's just what I'd do.

And I know someone's going to suggest wine/spirits/whatever instead of water but the marinara (that I use, I've posted the recipe) already has a balanced flavor profile and adding wine just upsets that balance.  The water is there solely to remove the brown bits from the bottom of the pan to add more crusty shrimp flavor to the sauce.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 18, 2012)

I purchase unpeeled, easy- peel shrimp so that I can use the shells to make a flavorful broth that is then easily made into a sauce for pasta, or whatever I need a shrimp flavored broth for.  You could even use the broth to cook the pasta in, if you salt it just a bit.  That would certainly enhance the pasta flavor.

But then again, you could use it to make a lovely aspic with a bit of tomato and horseradish mixed in, to use as a dressing for the pasta and shrimp, like shrimp cocktail.  And now that I think about it, what would be wrong with making the linquini, adding shrimp, sweated onion, a bit of red bell pepper, a light sprinkling of grated Parmigiano Regiano, and some shrimp cocktail sauce?

That would taste pretty good.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 18, 2012)

It appears that this has become a general discussion topic about various ways to cook shrimp and pasta, since the OP is probably lone gone...

I have a suggestion for those who want or like a shrimp and pasta with a tomato sauce, and also for those who may not have enjoyed such a recipe to whom I suggest you should try this and see if it doesn't change your mind about shrimp and tomato sauce.

Shrimp Fra Diavolo

From Wikipedia: Fra Diavolo (Italian for "Brother Devil") is the name given to a spicy sauce for pasta or seafood. Most versions are tomato-based and use chili peppers for spice, but the term is also used for sauces that include no tomato, or that use cayenne or other forms of pepper. According to chef Mario Batali, the spicy sauce is an Italian-American creation and is rarely served in Italy.

I Googled shrimp diavolo recipes and the very first one I found looked good, from Food Network:

*Ingredients*



1 pound large shrimp, peeled, deveined
1 teaspoon salt, plus additional as needed
1 teaspoon dried crushed red pepper flakes
3 tablespoons olive oil, plus 1 to 2 tablespoons
1 medium onion, sliced
1 (14 1/2-ounce) can diced tomatoes
1 cup dry white wine
3 garlic cloves, chopped
1/4 teaspoon dried oregano leaves
3 tablespoon chopped fresh Italian parsley leaves
3 tablespoon chopped fresh basil leaves
*Method*

Shrimp Fra Diavolo recipe at Food Network by Giada De Laurentis


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 18, 2012)

Here's another one that looks good, from Emeril Lagasse:

    1 pound linguine
    6 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
    1 cup small diced onion
    3 tablespoons minced garlic
    2 to 3 teaspoons crushed red pepper flakes
    1 1/2 cups canned tomato sauce
    2 tablespoons tomato paste
    1 1/2 pounds shrimp, peeled and deveined with tails removed
    1 teaspoon salt, plus more for pasta water
    2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley leaves
    1/2 cup grated Parmesan, optional

Shrimp and Linguine Fra Diavolo Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Cerise (Jul 18, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> ah hah,of course cerise,you're right......voddy....nice one!!.i always keep a bottle in my freezer


 
Would you put a little Grey Goose in there for me, H?  There's no room in my freezer.  lol La Chaim.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 18, 2012)

Another Fra Diavolo goodie

Recipe Shrimp Fra Diavolo with Penne Rigate - Barilla


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 19, 2012)

Those recipes look lovely Greg, thanks for sharing


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Would you put a little Grey Goose in there for me, H?  There's no room in my freezer.  lol La Chaim.


mazel tov C...your grey goose is in my freezer as we speak,cuddled up to my zubrowka bison grass voddy!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 19, 2012)

I've made this several times:

Recipe Details

I tossed it with pasta instead of serving it as an appetizer. I also used some fresh tomatoes from the garden. I find it quite tasty.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 19, 2012)

kads, this isn't what i'd call a recipe as it's too simple where you just make a sauce then toss in the shellfish, so i'll just post it here.

in a deep saute, brown a small diced onion in evoo over medium heat in grapeseed oil, then add a heaping tbsp. of minced garlic in the middle and a little more oil directly on it. toast the garlic for just a minute, then add a 28 oz. can of crushed san marzano tomatoes (or whole peeled tomatoes that you crush by hand as you put them in). add a pinch each of dried oregano and parsley, and a tsp of dried red pepper flakes and a pinch of ground cayenne pepper (more if you like it hotter). let it simmer, stirring frequently, for a good 20 minutes until the sauce is getting pretty thick.

 add a half pound of peeled, deveined shrimp, and a half pound of bay scallops, stir into sauce and simmer for 3 or 4 minutes. add 5 large fresh basil leaves that are torn up, cover saute pan, and turn off the heat.

while the shrimp and scallops are cooking through from the residual heat, prepare a box of angel hair pasta, put pasta on a serving plate or bowl, ladle the shrimp, scallops and sauce over the pasta making a sort of well in the middle, then top with 6 ozs. or so of lump crab meat. sprinkle a little chopped basil over top and serve.

there you have it: shrimp, scallops, and crab fra diavolo a la buckytom.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 19, 2012)

buckytom said:


> kads, this isn't what i'd call a recipe as it's too simple where you just make a sauce then toss in the shellfish, so i'll just post it here.
> 
> in a deep saute, brown a small diced onion in evoo over medium heat in grapeseed oil, then add a heaping tbsp. of minced garlic in the middle and a little more oil directly on it. toast the garlic for just a minute, then add a 28 oz. can of crushed san marzano tomatoes (or whole peeled tomatoes that you crush by hand as you put them in). add a pinch each of dried oregano and parsley, and a tsp of dried red pepper flakes and a pinch of ground cayenne pepper (more if you like it hotter). let it simmer, stirring frequently, for a good 20 minutes until the sauce is getting pretty thick.
> 
> ...


sounds deelish tom but you need to be careful with crabs......they've gotta be up to scratch...........!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sounds pretty good Tom


----------



## buckytom (Jul 19, 2012)

thanks harry and kylie.

oops, i forgot to add that before you add the tomatoes, mash an anchovy or two (or use a tsp of anchovy paste) into the onions and garlic to give the sauce that sort of fishy umami.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 20, 2012)

*Demon Sauce*

Thanks for posting your links and recipes.

Ciao,
Have nice wkend. 
Margaux.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> sounds deelish tom but you need to be careful with crabs......they've gotta be up to scratch...........!!




That's bad.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 20, 2012)

I had Calamari Fra Diavolo at an Italian restaurant last night and it was delicious! I've had the shrimp version previously, also good, and both proving that seafood, pasta and tomato sauce goes together, although of course that's my subjective opinion.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That's bad.


I know!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> I know!


----------



## Constance (Jul 20, 2012)

I saw a recipe for shrimp and pasta that used an un-cooked tomato sauce. The tomatoes, herbs and garlic were chopped finely, and added to pasta and shrimp that had been tossed with a little EVOO. Looked quite tasty.

I like shrimp and pasta with jarred Alfredo sauce+chopped spinach, grated Parmasan, grated mozzarella and cream cheese. Heat and stir into cooked pasta and barely cooked shrimp. In fact, you can add the shrimp to the pasta during the last minute of cooking. Or, saute briefly in butter or olive oil. 

Actually, this is the way I make Spinach/artichoke dip, minus the chokes. If you have left over dip, make pasta the next night.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 20, 2012)

Constance said:


> I saw a recipe for shrimp and pasta that used an un-cooked tomato sauce. The tomatoes, herbs and garlic were chopped finely, and added to pasta and shrimp that had been tossed with a little EVOO. Looked quite tasty.


That would be good. Only some people might not like the uncooked garliuc, myself not being one of them. I'll eat garlic any way!


----------

